# Lynnhaven Report 08/03/07



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

I've got a problem. I'm going to get counseling soon. Fishing for Reds has taken over my life.   

At any rate.... becoyote and I headed to the spot around 08:30. We caught the tide just right: 










The tide started to cruise in around 09:00. That's when the Reds made their way to the hot spot. 










Coyote got a nice 3 spotter. Put his little rod to the test! 










I picked one up on the usual bait. 










No big dudes today, all in the 18 - 20" range...but the little firecrackers will pull some drag!!!




























One final fish in that spot, then the show was over there. 










We paddled out to the Lesner Bridge and set up a few drifts through the pile-ons. I picked up a few dink Flounder and got sick of fighting the current. I almost got run over by a tug boat. TugCapn, was you, a-hole!!! becoyote split and I paddled out to the CBBT. I trolled a Krocadile spool on the way out and picked up this silly fish:










After the looooooooong paddle, I drifted pile-on 18 through 23. No luck and the East wind started kickin'. Whitecaps and tumultuous sea ran me out. I cheated and had someone get my truck and pick me up @ Alexander's. I was over it by then....Good Luck everyone and see you on the water:fishing: :fishing: :beer:


----------



## becoyote (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey Skunk,
That was a good time!
I'll probably be heading out on Monday but I might try to target some flounder.
Are you going out?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Look at how lit up those blue tails are. Those are some aggressive, well fed little reds.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Monday*



becoyote said:


> Hey Skunk,
> That was a good time!
> I'll probably be heading out on Monday but I might try to target some flounder.
> Are you going out?


I'm not sure about Mon am, but Tues-Fri. I'll be launching @ 0:600 everyday. Call me, 602-295-8781. 

Later, 
Matt


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Perty werk


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

>


Is that a dog?


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Yea, what is up with all the "toys" on your kayak?


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

okimavich said:


> Is that a dog?


My guess, a "puppy"? Very nice report by the way.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

emanuel said:


> Look at how lit up those blue tails are. Those are some aggressive, well fed little reds.


What does the blue tail indicate?


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey SA,

Congrats, once again. Just watch out for the blue. Kinda too close for comfort there. Especially since they thrash like there's no tomorrow and will often spit the hook when landed. That hook doesn't look like a lot of fun either.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Well...*



ruthless said:


> Yea, what is up with all the "toys" on your kayak?


 

I just like to have fun.....what's life if you can't enjoy it....


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Blue Tail.................*



Desperado said:


> What does the blue tail indicate?


You are correct in the fact that Blue tails have it gonnin' on. 

Good Luck :fishing: :fishing:


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Blue Tails*



Desperado said:


> What does the blue tail indicate?


I've seen that Blue Hue on a few...(ha-ha that rhymes)...anyways...right outa' the water, the Redfish, even the Drums have a really cool Blue tint to their tails. Once they get in the cooler, the color goes away, kinda like Dolphin. Hot colors, then they loose it in the cooler.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

SkunkApe said:


> I just like to have fun.....what's life if you can't enjoy it....


I was hoping you would tell me you found a new lure, or something like that.


----------

